# baitrunner on kings from yak - discuss !



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

?????


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bertros said:


> Possibly could work with a livey under a balloon and super light drag, so it gets eaten and runs without noticing, but that introduces a whole different gut-hooking problem and poorer release odds.


Circle hook?


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Heavy, not something you fish with in your hand. Strangely my Shimano bait runner has the smoothest drag of nearly all of my reels.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bertros said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Bertros said:
> ...


Kingy in a barrell
Roll out the barrel
Barrell roll
roll the yak

careful
yeti guards my barrel with a pitchfork and theresa queue for the barrel
(salti and gra)
indie also likes the barrel juice
says its good for his fleas, but no good for his pregnancy


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

anselmo said:


> careful
> yeti guards my barrel with a pitchfork and theresa queue for the barrel
> (salti and gra)
> indie also likes the barrel juice
> says its good for his fleas, but no good for his pregnancy


So apart from the fact that I quit last week - I'm now meant to be a security guard as well as pole dancing - pretty decent pay rise required (or at least some of Salti's "herbs"!)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bertros said:


> @anselmo, @rhubarbtheyeti We're having a serious discussion here. Please move on.
> 
> Wopfish... Watcha thinking?


sorry, you were then one who mentioned barrel and sidetracked me

the answer is one rod - hand held - do it right


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bertros said:


> So if you could use the Baitrunner in that instance it 'could' be a great solution with 9kg of max drag dialled right up, but you still have the problem that on something like my Shimano was still only nigh on 1kg in Baitrunner mode at max, which isn't going to do a whole lot.


That's kind of the point of the BR mode though isn't it?

That it gives a "free spool" effect to allow fish to run unimpeded then you engage and normal drag kicks in
I don't think it was designed as a strike drag scenario, thats getting into light game overhead territory


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bertros said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Bertros said:
> ...


It's still a good idea

I think the issue isn't with the BR function - its with using BR in a rod holder - its not going to work for kings
Jew, bream, even trout - yes, but not kings - nature of the beast and all that

Single rod, hand held, you can use it properly and effectively

It's like the old line
How can you drink a beer with one hand and still fish effectively with a rod in the other?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Baitrunner is meant to emulate a o/h out of gear w clicker on -- or super light drag on lever drag and to facilitate free spooling a bait while still controlling the line on a spinner.
A lot of YT trolling here is out of gear. clicker goes off; slam into gear.
My dad just started using my baitrunner again for a change but for flicking plastics so the baitrunner isnt applied.
Here, baits are left to swim natural w just one hook in the nose and no weight.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

anselmo said:


> Bertros said:
> 
> 
> > anselmo said:
> ...


Answer: you can't


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

OUt there back in holder - light drag in bait runner mode - in Hobie - fish takes bait with small amount of drag - peddle fish off reef ?


----------

